# Kontakt 3.02 round-robin problem



## Mark Belbin (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey JFB,

I have a basic RR script for K2, and I think the problem it overcomes is similar. Only hitch is, it's designed for a specific # of RR's with a specific # of velocities. Moreover, the velocity levels are seperated at the same values on every note.

If this is the case with your instrument, let me know how many RR's it has and where the velocities split, and I'll modify the script. If, eg, there are different numbers of RR's and/or velocities are different per note, it may be impossible for me to customize, but I'll happily add comments and post it so you can do the mods.

Say which!

Mark


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi JFB,

I don't see anything wrong with the script as you posted it. In addition, I copied it to K3's script editor and it compiles just fine for me. Are you sure you haven't left something out of your explanation?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## JFB (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Bob and thanks for your help.  I can't think of anything I've left out. All I did was copy the text and paste it into the script editor. Here's a screen shot of what happens. I also tried with Kontakt on my Windows PC and it returned the same error.


----------



## nlundberg (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

JFB, that happened to me too, not being able to paste some scripts. When I removed the space before " declare $group" (and all other space in the beginning of the other lines) it worked. I also edited a script that contained "´´" before the lines in order to make it work.

Nicklas.


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 15, 2009)

> Here's a screen shot of what happens. I also tried with Kontakt on my Windows PC and it returned the same error.



That is odd! Could you maybe try clearing the rack of all instruments and then load the default instrument and then try compiling the script? Could it be some strange interaction with the instrument settings? Try it and see what happens. If it works with the default instrument (which happened to be the way I tested it), then I will need to inquire into details of the instrument to try to zero in on the problem.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## JFB (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Nicklas, your solution worked for the script - all spaces had to be removed. Bob - I tried the original script in an empty default patch and got the same error. 

Unfortunately, I have the same problem. I want RR in Kontakt to work like it does in Gigastudio and EXS24, the other samplers I use. With Giga and EXS24, you play a chord and the notes sound from only the first group ("dimension" in Giga). Play another chord and it cycles to the next group, and so on. Kontakt seems to grab from all its groups at the same time, and the effect sounds more random than round-robin. This is easy to hear if you load a round-robin patch and turn the volume down on all but one of the groups and play chords. Single notes cycle correctly.

Mark - thanks very much for offering your script. However, it's much more elaborate than what I need. All I want to do is basic rr-cycling between groups like rr-cycling between dimensions in Gigastudio and apply it to all patches that use rr. 

Here's another pic for reference.


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 15, 2009)

> Bob - I tried the original script in an empty default patch and got the same error.



The fact that it compiles when you remove the 'spaces' probably means that the spaces weren't really spaces. Perhaps they were some kind of funny tab character that showed up as spaces but when compiled produced a problem. You might be able to verify that by putting real spaces back where they appeared to be before and try to recompile.

As to the RR thing, Nils' script simply cycles through the groups each time a single note is received. A chord, as far as the KSP is concerned, is a series of notes. What you would need to do is to add a time gate to collect each cluster of notes (chords) and treat them as one.

I don't have the time right now but if no one else provides the script modification for you by tomorrow morning, I'll try to post something for you.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## JFB (Jan 15, 2009)

> As to the RR thing, Nils' script simply cycles through the groups each time a single note is received. A chord, as far as the KSP is concerned, is a series of notes.



Yes, this is exactly what I'm experiencing - only you said it with less words and greater clarity than me... :oops: 

The round-robin selection in the "Group Start Options" works the same way.



> What you would need to do is to add a time gate to collect each cluster of notes (chords) and treat them as one.



Yikes! And that cluster could gather and fire fast enough without flams? Oops..I'm thinking in "human" speed and not "computer speed" for executing instructions.



> I don't have the time right now but if no one else provides the script modification for you by tomorrow morning, I'll try to post something for you.



That is VERY generous of you!


----------



## polypx (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a script Nils posted a while ago that allows you to include chords in the round robin, and to reset the robins to the first group.

cheers
Dan


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, I see polypx has provided a solution for you. In addition to what you wanted, this script has the ability to be 'forced' back to group 0 whenever you wish via either a programmable keyswitch or an assignable CC (foot switch or whatever).

The only thing I notice about this script is that it uses *GROUPS_AFFECTED *and as I recall, there may have been something funny about that array (but I don't remember just what :oops: ). Also, because $group is initialized to 0 by default, the first note or chord will trigger group 1 instead of group 0.

If either of these two issues give you a problem, here is a slightly edited version of Nils & Andrew's script that uses NUM_GROUPS instead of GROUPS_AFFECTED and also intializes $group to -1 so that the first chord will trigger group 0.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## polypx (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah ha, good call on the groups_affected array, Bob. I generally try to avoid that one as well. 

cheers
Dan


----------



## JFB (Jan 16, 2009)

pooypx and Bob - Thanks so much! But - I can't see the script in the post. I looked in both Safari and IE and I can't see it. Is it posted somewhere else?

Oops - I had to log in fisrt to see it. :oops:


----------



## JFB (Jan 17, 2009)

To polypx and Bob - I just now got to use the script. A thousand times THANK YOU!! I just ran the one with Bob's edit. Works perfect!


----------

